# salvadorian pride



## maxima negro (May 30, 2007)

hi u guys doing, i own a maxima se auto ,wondering is any company is selling turbo or super charge for it?:confused:


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

maxima ***** said:


> hi u guys doing, i own a maxima se auto ,wondering is any company is selling turbo or super charge for it?:confused:



depends on what year, 85-93 you could swap in a vg30et

i think there are some vortec superchargers for newer ones 94+

i think anything other than that your on your own


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

What year?

1st, 2nd, 3rd gen you're on your own. A few guys have done custom one-off turbos.

4th gen, Stillen sold a supercharger kit waaaaaay back when that's long out of production. A few companies do turbo kits but I'm not sure who, all the ones I used to know seem to be out of business.

5th gen and 6th gen, not sure.


----------

